# Fly Infestation in sunroom



## kool361 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a sunroom on the back of my house that has gotten a fly infestation. It started in late October and has continued to the present. Everyday I have to go out to it and kill at least 5 flys. They congregate where ever the sun is shining obviously for the warmth. There is no garbage out there and no central air vents. This is a real nuisance since I can't really use the sunroom unless I clean it everyday. I originally had some plants out there but since have removed them. Any ideas would be helpfull.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Do they look like common house flies, but much larger and louder? If so, they could be 'Cluster Flies'. 

They grow in certain soil types and come out in the fall. 

Look it up on Google and you'll find a lot of info about them.


----------

